
VSCode feature request: Implement Google Chrome-like grouped tabs - dutzi_
I submitted a feature request to VSCode for something pretty new that was recently added to Google Chrome (see https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.google&#x2F;products&#x2F;chrome&#x2F;manage-tabs-with-google-chrome&#x2F;)<p>The request it for a Grouped Tabs mechanism, similar to what Chrome introduced. It lets you create a &quot;group&quot; of adjacent tabs, where groups can have a name and color, displayed next to it.<p>If you like it and would like to see it implemented (or at least die peacefully in VSCode&#x27;s backlog), please upvote it in the VSCode&#x27;s repo issues.<p>The link is: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;microsoft&#x2F;vscode&#x2F;issues&#x2F;100335<p>Sorry if this violates any rules.
======
scott31
Definitely spam, consider what would happen if any github feature request is
accompanied by an ask HN.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
dutzi_
An actual href'd link to the issue:
[https://github.com/microsoft/vscode/issues/100335](https://github.com/microsoft/vscode/issues/100335)

Again, sorry if this isn't kosher.

